

Paul Graham, Star Trek, College and Startups - josephmoniz
http://blog.plasmaconduit.com/star-trek-paul-graham-college-and-startups/

======
DevFactor
The idea is sound - don't start something you aren't qualified to finish. But
the article is a bit sketchy. Little detail is given. If the author could
flush it out a bit more with explanation rather than "Ill start a start-up in
the future once I learn more about leadership", I think it would be a better
article. I'd like to hear why he needs to learn more leadership, what he has
learned and what he needs to learn.

